# Overpopulation of Platies



## Shark Bite (Apr 14, 2011)

A couple months ago my platies started reproducing and I now have 15+ fish that I need to find homes for.

I've already contacted a privately owned pet store in hopes that they would take them off of my hands, but alas they already have breeders.

Does anyone have a possible solution to my problem? I want the fish to find good responsible pet owners, not someone who will just flush them when the smallest problem arises.

Thanks for your ideas, tips and help.

~Morgan


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Do you have a local plant club in your area? Many members share plants and fish.

You could also try Craig's list and post "Free Fish". That might work. 

I'm surprised a local fish store won't take free fish. I know the big box stores have rules against this, but I've never seen a smaller store refuse free fish.


----------



## Shark Bite (Apr 14, 2011)

I know I was really surprised as well. 

I'm not sure about a local plant club...I feel stupid for asking, but where could I look that up?


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Shark Bite said:


> A couple months ago my platies started reproducing and I now have 15+ fish that I need to find homes for.
> 
> I've already contacted a privately owned pet store in hopes that they would take them off of my hands, but alas they already have breeders.
> 
> ...


I work at an LFS and I assure you that if you bag them up and take them in, the store will accept them. Don't expect any compensation for them, however. And don't expect them to go to 'good homes' unless you find them yourself--LFS customers don't have to pass any tests to shop there.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You can look under our forums. We have lots of local Plant clubs that communicate in subforums here.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/local-regional-clubs-click-button-right/


----------

